# Lost red EZG 42 on the Ark



## tigzzz (May 18, 2007)

Between Heckla and Nathrop. It fell out of the raft on the way out(it was strapped down too)

Please contact Rick at 970-468-8493

REWARD!


----------



## tigzzz (May 18, 2007)

Its been found.

Thanks


----------

